# Remote Start Question



## 2012gli20 (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi Guys. I have a 2020 se-r line black. Love the car. Only option I wanted that it doesn’t have is remote start. If I buy the vw remote start and have it installed, will I be able to access it via the car net app? Or only on the key fob?







3CN065760 - Remote Start Kit - Genuine Volkswagen Accessory


Imagine warming up the engine from the comfort of your heated home in the winter or cooling the car off before climbing inside on a sweltering hot summer afternoon. This remote start kit includes instructions, plug-in module and unique activation code. See Owners Manual for further details and...



parts.vw.com










thanks!


----------



## delaware guy (Sep 4, 2015)

2012gli20 said:


> Hi Guys. I have a 2020 se-r line black. Love the car. Only option I wanted that it doesn’t have is remote start. If I buy the vw remote start and have it installed, will I be able to access it via the car net app? Or only on the key fob?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes but it takes a few days to sort itself out


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2012gli20 (Sep 8, 2016)

delaware guy said:


> Yes but it takes a few days to sort itself out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 Does this also give me options to set the climate remotely as well? Or is that another option? And do I need to get the “long range” remote start?






000065760 - Remote Start Kit - Extended Range Kit - Genuine Volkswagen Accessory


The Extended Range Kit includes the extended range key fob, wiring harness, antenna, and receiver module. The key fob will start the vehicle up to a maximum range of 1/4 of a mile. A 2-way indicator light system lets you know when the vehicle is in range, when the system has been activated, and...



parts.vw.com


----------



## delaware guy (Sep 4, 2015)

It defaults to 72 degrees. I would set higher and turn on seat heaters if I could....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## delaware guy (Sep 4, 2015)

2012gli20 said:


> Does this also give me options to set the climate remotely as well? Or is that another option? And do I need to get the “long range” remote start?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is just the extended range kit, which you don’t need because the app does the same thing. Just get the remote start kit. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pufffee (Jun 29, 2006)

2012gli20 said:


> Hi Guys. I have a 2020 se-r line black. Love the car. Only option I wanted that it doesn’t have is remote start. If I buy the vw remote start and have it installed, will I be able to access it via the car net app? Or only on the key fob?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, I just bought a 2021 Tiguan SE R-Line and I am getting extended range starter installed tomorrow. Did you have luck with yours working with your Car Net app? Its funny because the dealership was not helpful, 2 guys said yes it should work and one said it wont because it is not factory installed. It is very confusing. I guess I will learn more tomorrow but figured I would ask you since you were so recently discussing this. Thanks in advance


----------



## delaware guy (Sep 4, 2015)

pufffee said:


> Hi, I just bought a 2021 Tiguan SE R-Line and I am getting extended range starter installed tomorrow. Did you have luck with yours working with your Car Net app? Its funny because the dealership was not helpful, 2 guys said yes it should work and one said it wont because it is not factory installed. It is very confusing. I guess I will learn more tomorrow but figured I would ask you since you were so recently discussing this. Thanks in advance


Mine works but it took a week to sort itself out. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## robkatz (Nov 23, 2003)

I just bought a 2021 Tiguan SE R-Line too. From what you all have written, it sounds like the Car Net app will allow me to remote start the car even though the Key FOB doesn't have that option. True? Also, is Car Net remote start actually free for the first 5 years as it says on this deal page? Is Volkswagen Car-Net® free? Exciting Car-Net® Relaunch News


----------



## pufffee (Jun 29, 2006)

robkatz said:


> I just bought a 2021 Tiguan SE R-Line too. From what you all have written, it sounds like the Car Net app will allow me to remote start the car even though the Key FOB doesn't have that option. True? Also, is Car Net remote start actually free for the first 5 years as it says on this deal page? Is Volkswagen Car-Net® free? Exciting Car-Net® Relaunch News


If you buy the extended range remote start from VW and have them install it, you can use the Carnet app to start your car. this is great because I hate etc fobs so I keep my fob in my house and use when I need to start in the morning and then when I am out if I need to start I use the app. Yes it is free for 5 years but features like incar Wifi and other things cost money. Service is great as well, you just hit button in your car and it connects you to a live person in seconds.


----------



## brianfox76 (Jan 13, 2021)

I have a '19 Tig SEL-P (which I love) and want to get the remote start extender, but I have a serious issue with that - what other manufacturer has an extender for the remote start? I have to be closer than 50' from my vehicle for remote start to operate -- its great at home, but my car lives in the garage. my office building is huge and I have to walk almost all the way to my car for the remote start to function = whats the point? (also, I don;t want another remote on my keys)

As for CarNet -I REFUSE to pay $800/yr for CarNet for 2 reasons, 

1) I bought my car in June, 2019, in September when the 2020 MY came out,VW is giving 5 years of CarNet for free; 
2) I work in a secure building where cell phones aren't allowed, so I have to go to my car to get my phone.


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

brianfox76 said:


> I have a '19 Tig SEL-P (which I love) and want to get the remote start extender, but I have a serious issue with that - what other manufacturer has an extender for the remote start? I have to be closer than 50' from my vehicle for remote start to operate -- its great at home, but my car lives in the garage. my office building is huge and I have to walk almost all the way to my car for the remote start to function = whats the point? (also, I don;t want another remote on my keys)
> 
> As for CarNet -I REFUSE to pay $800/yr for CarNet for 2 reasons,
> 
> ...


3) Remote start via CarNet is NOT available on MY19 and earlier.


----------



## brianfox76 (Jan 13, 2021)

Hawkeye9723 said:


> 3) Remote start via CarNet is NOT available on MY19 and earlier.


yeah, 3) !!!


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

brianfox76 said:


> I have a '19 Tig SEL-P (which I love) and want to get the remote start extender, but I have a serious issue with that - what other manufacturer has an extender for the remote start? I have to be closer than 50' from my vehicle for remote start to operate -- its great at home, but my car lives in the garage. my office building is huge and I have to walk almost all the way to my car for the remote start to function = whats the point? (also, I don;t want another remote on my keys)
> 
> As for CarNet -I REFUSE to pay $800/yr for CarNet for 2 reasons,
> 
> ...


Where do you get $800 from? The website lists $99 a year.


----------



## brianfox76 (Jan 13, 2021)

Jester2893 said:


> Where do you get $800 from? The website lists $99 a year.


$99 for most 2020 vehicles*. I have a 2019. 
I poked the button in the car (as instructed) and the agent quoted me $800 (4 years)
Though, after re-Google-ing it, they are offering a $199/yr. (or $18/mo) 🧐
Update: No remote start available thrPugh CarNet until 2020.


Modelyr2014-2019 - car-net


----------



## Guelo81 (Jan 9, 2021)

I installed my relay, unplugged the battery for a full reset but nothing has changed. Any hints on what to do?


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

Guelo81 said:


> I installed my relay, unplugged the battery for a full reset but nothing has changed. Any hints on what to do?


a dealer has to program the relay.


----------



## Guelo81 (Jan 9, 2021)

Jester2893 said:


> a dealer has to program the relay.


Anybody else can do it besides the dealer? I see some people here have done it by themselves but there method lacks or jump steps. Plus the dealers around me are always packed.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

Guelo81 said:


> Anybody else can do it besides the dealer? I see some people here have done it by themselves but there method lacks or jump steps. Plus the dealers around me are always packed.


The relay can be plugged in by the user. However, there is a code that needs to be registered with VWOA in order to be activated, which can only be done by the dealer. Some can program the new keys using Vagcom by themselves, but it’s a process. I paid my dealer one hour labor to program the relay that I installed and reprogram the keys.


----------



## Guelo81 (Jan 9, 2021)

Jester2893 said:


> The relay can be plugged in by the user. However, there is a code that needs to be registered with VWOA in order to be activated, which can only be done by the dealer. Some can program the new keys using Vagcom by themselves, but it’s a process. I paid my dealer one hour labor to program the relay that I installed and reprogram the keys.


Thanks for clarifying. Some people mentioned that they did it themselves but there were too many hole in their story.


----------



## Leroyme (Aug 6, 2017)

My company car is getting replaced in a month or two. The leasing company said that the app-connect might remote start my 2021 Tiguan SE, even though it doesn’t have remote start on the fob. Is this true, or do they not know what they’re talking about?


----------



## Guelo81 (Jan 9, 2021)

Leroyme said:


> My company car is getting replaced in a month or two. The leasing company said that the app-connect might remote start my 2021 Tiguan SE, even though it doesn’t have remote start on the fob. Is this true, or do they not know what they’re talking about?


If you install the relay and activate properly you might be able to have it in your car-net. The remote start key fob can be purchased separately. Although I have read that many people have issues with their remote start from the app, being one myself with our 2021 Atlas. I would prefer having the fob to do the remote start since it is a sure thing compared to the app.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

Leroyme said:


> My company car is getting replaced in a month or two. The leasing company said that the app-connect might remote start my 2021 Tiguan SE, even though it doesn’t have remote start on the fob. Is this true, or do they not know what they’re talking about?


No, there would be no reason a car would have the relay for the remote start and not have the key fob.


----------



## Guelo81 (Jan 9, 2021)

Jester2893 said:


> No, there would be no reason a car would have the relay for the remote start and not have the key fob.


Remote start key fob can be purchased separately as you can buy the relay separately. Maybe not the best choice but it could happen.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

Guelo81 said:


> Remote start key fob can be purchased separately as you can buy the relay separately. Maybe not the best choice but it could happen.


I get that, but from his context it is a 2021 so brand new car, so unlikely this would be the case.


----------



## Hstro (Mar 5, 2021)

2012gli20 said:


> Hi Guys. I have a 2020 se-r line black. Love the car. Only option I wanted that it doesn’t have is remote start. If I buy the vw remote start and have it installed, will I be able to access it via the car net app? Or only on the key fob?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the same car, and was very disappointed when I realized it didn’t come with remote start. Paid the dealership $900 to put it in, and it sucks. It turns the AC on 72 in 10 degree weather, and I can’t start it from the app. Save your money.


----------



## Hstro (Mar 5, 2021)

pufffee said:


> Hi, I just bought a 2021 Tiguan SE R-Line and I am getting extended range starter installed tomorrow. Did you have luck with yours working with your Car Net app? Its funny because the dealership was not helpful, 2 guys said yes it should work and one said it wont because it is not factory installed. It is very confusing. I guess I will learn more tomorrow but figured I would ask you since you were so recently discussing this. Thanks in advance


I have the same car, and was very disappointed when I realized it didn’t come with remote start. Paid the dealership $900 to put it in, and it sucks. It turns the AC on 72 in 10 degree weather, and I can’t start it from the app. Save your money.


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

Hstro said:


> I have the same car, and was very disappointed when I realized it didn’t come with remote start. Paid the dealership $900 to put it in, and it sucks. It turns the AC on 72 in 10 degree weather, and I can’t start it from the app. Save your money.


What Model year do you have. If it's 2020 or newer, then you CAN remote start from the CarNet App. You can also have the dealer change the behavior of the HVAC system to use the settings you had set before turning the car off.


----------



## Hstro (Mar 5, 2021)

I have a 2021 Tiguan. I’ve had it at the dealership for service three times trying to fix it and for whatever reason they can’t get it right. It keeps defaulting to the 72 with AC on.


----------



## VW TECHY (Mar 6, 2021)

Hstro said:


> I have the same car, and was very disappointed when I realized it didn’t come with remote start. Paid the dealership $900 to put it in, and it sucks. It turns the AC on 72 in 10 degree weather, and I can’t start it from the app. Save your money.


Yes you will be able to use CARNET for remote start. However you must call us by pressing the I button in car, we will send a signal to your vehicle to update your device.


----------



## VW TECHY (Mar 6, 2021)

pufffee said:


> If you buy the extended range remote start from VW and have them install it, you can use the Carnet app to start your car. this is great because I hate etc fobs so I keep my fob in my house and use when I need to start in the morning and then when I am out if I need to start I use the app. Yes it is free for 5 years but features like incar Wifi and other things cost money. Service is great as well, you just hit button in your car and it connects you to a live person in seconds.


IF YOUR KEY FOB DOES NOT COME W/REMOTE START CARNET WILL NOT START OR STOP VEH.


----------



## pufffee (Jun 29, 2006)

VW TECHY said:


> IF YOUR KEY FOB DOES NOT COME W/REMOTE START CARNET WILL NOT START OR STOP VEH.


Yes it will, I use it all the time and now don't need to carry etc fob around. This was really confusing because everyone at the dealership said the same thing as u. And boom it works.


----------



## pufffee (Jun 29, 2006)

Hstro said:


> I have the same car, and was very disappointed when I realized it didn’t come with remote start. Paid the dealership $900 to put it in, and it sucks. It turns the AC on 72 in 10 degree weather, and I can’t start it from the app. Save your money.


Hi, mine works fine with carnet. I never carry the fob. Call carnet it absolutely works and I have proven even the dealership they are wrong. I do agree about AC but someone on this thread or another said having a car start in cold weather with ac on does not mean it's pushing out cold air and supposedly it is good for car. I will try to find the post


----------



## Tousey (Apr 25, 2012)

I have a 2020 Tiguan S 4motion Can i buy the relay and have remote start added to my car or does it have to be SE or higher trim levels?


----------



## CARNET GUY (Apr 9, 2021)

2012gli20 said:


> Hi Guys. I have a 2020 se-r line black. Love the car. Only option I wanted that it doesn’t have is remote start. If I buy the vw remote start and have it installed, will I be able to access it via the car net app? Or only on the key fob?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT DEPENDS FIRST CALL THE DEALER TO SEE IF YOUR VEH IS COMPATIBLE. THEN IF AND WHEN IT IS, SIMPLY PRESS THE I BUTTON IN THE VEHICLE TO REACH OUT TO THE CARNET TEAM. WE WILL DO WHAT IS CALLED A VEH. BUILD AND THEN YOU WILL BE ABLE TO USE THE APP TO START AND STOP THE VEH. I SUGGEST YOUR DEALER INCLUDE THE REMOTE START FUNCTION WITH THE KEY FOB.


----------



## emurafa (Dec 6, 2014)

For those who only use CarNet to remote start the car (no fob): is there a scheduled remote start feature? Would I be able to set up a schedule for the car to start at a certain time on a certain day, instead of clicking an option on my phone every time? Also, if all I need is the remote start through CarNet functionality: part# 3CN065760 is all the hardware I need to buy? My car is 2020 Jetta GLI S A/T. Thanks in advance.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

CarNet, at best, is sorry excuse for an Auto app.
That tied with the less than stellar hardware in the vehicle, make it a hit or miss chance at actually getting the car to do the minimal things it can do.
There have been numerous times when I can't get communications with my car in my garage, or I get garbage data back (-1 mileage, --- for mileage remaining on fuel).

I am a retired Software Engineer, and if my stuff worked like VW's stuff, I would have been fired years ago.

Just my .02

Bob.


----------

